# Pro-Tec feedback



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Whats up everybody my name is Ben and I'm a design intern at Pro-Tec and snowboard. I'm doing some research on our products and want to know what you guys think of our lids and protective gear. Any feedback, good or bad, would be awesome on our gear, marketing, and anything else. Appreciate the help.

peace


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

helmets are like condoms only pussys need em


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Protec makes pretty neat helmets but the sizing for Protec is totally inaccurate. I normally use a M/L helmet but with Protec an XS fits (even though Protecs sizing charts recommmend I use a much larger helmet). Bizarre. The liners you guys use (liners being the thin strips of fabric inside the helmet) lose their outer layer of fabric (the layer that is in contact with the skin) quite easily, though to be fair I ride pretty hard so sweat quite a bit. Which points to better ventilation. I ride in Canada and the temps can really hit some lows, but it is still very rare that I will use the internal vent covers found on some helmets. It is really bizarre to see companies like Protec manufacture helmets with zero ventilation at all. Maybe for the "park rats" that sit on the side of the park and watch everyone else hit the features? I don't want to sound mean spirited but perhaps it may help you out. My opinion is merely one of a thousand!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Kerst4life said:


> helmets are like condoms only pussys need em


I use to think the same as you until I hit my head and lost feeling in my tongue, teeth, and right hand. Do I like wearing a helmet? No. But Im willing to sacrifice a little style.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Your guys' helmets seem to fit way narrow. I was thinking of picking up an Assault a few months back, but I tried it on and it felt like it was squeezing in the sides of my head. I have tried on owned Smiths and Giros, and tired on REDs, Boeris, and Berns, and your helmets were the only ones that felt weird like that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

I used to have Pro Tec Crawford Pro helmet awhile back - liked it for the most part. One of the things that it was lacking though was ventilation (but for $60 I'm not very bitter about that).


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Kerst4life said:


> helmets are like condoms only pussys need em


You are an idiot.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I like Pro-Tec helmets. They seem to be the only company that makes stuff that fits my head. And I've had 3 of their helmets so far. 2 winter helmets, and one summer helmet. The first one was just awful, the sizing was terrible, no ventilation etc etc. Of course, that would be because the idiot that sold it to me well...he shouldn't have sold it to me, and because I only paid $50 for it. The other two so far...LOVE. So so so comfy, and the fit is just great.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

anthonybsd said:


> You are an idiot.


+1. get your head out of your ass. brain damage is not cool.


----------

